

A little feedback for our project? Thank you - combiform
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1260979319/combiform-the-combinable-game-controllers

======
genuine
I like the creativity in the design.

I think that having to snap the controllers together over and over is a little
too gimmicky and would either get old fast or would perhaps be a lawsuit
waiting to happen (small fingers getting smushed, old people's wrists
breaking, etc.).

Do not show those games or the actors in the first video. It was unpolished
and I got really confused and thought the controller contained those games,
which look like really bad TV games.

I would not buy these controllers unless there were really nice looking games
that utilized the features they provide. I could also see my youngest child
getting hurt playing with them. You basically need a kickass game to show off
what these can do for the game author and it needs to look less dangerous.

